# Sleeping with two pillows or one?



## Corporal Hicks

As the title states, is there a difference between sleeping with one or two pillows?

Which one is better?


----------



## jfarnsworth

Well all I can tell you is that I sleep with one under my head and one under my knees. I thought it was a little crazy at first but instead of having my knees locked out all night it feels so much better in the morning when I get up. See, I can't sleep on my left shoulder too much 'cause I hurt it in my senior year on the mat. I can't sleep very long on my right side because I popped out my first 5 ribs from my sternum during a JJ match. Therefore sleeping on my back or stomach is the most comfortable. My right knee bothers me as it is and with a pillow under them keeping it bent helps it not get stiff. Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## bignick

i sleep with two...under my head...i think i get better support for the neck...but i'm using pretty thin pillows


----------



## AnimEdge

I sleep with two under my head, there thin, and there usally not in the same place in the morning  Sleep on my Side or Stomic if tahts help


----------



## bignick

:-offtopic

by the way...i sleep in a loft...and there's nothing worse than waking up in the middle of the night and having my pillows on the floor


----------



## ed-swckf

i sleep with 2 but i feel sometimes one is better.


----------



## SMP

I sleep with two thin ones under my head and a thicker one under my butt to help keep my lower back in a good position.


----------



## Scout_379

I sleep with about 3, very comfortable, pillows. On a soft foam mattress that lies on top of a regular boxspring mattress. Very good nights sleeping.

Last week I spent a week in a university dorm, on a creaky, hard, boxspring mattress. With one, thin, pillow. And an abrasive quilt that looked liked it had seen too many years.

I slept just as well on campus as I did at home.


----------



## Marginal

Must've been a relatively good boxspring regardless then. An old mattress that has springs jamming into from various angles and/or is sagging produces a very poor night's sleep in my experience. 

I use two pillows, but that's mainly because I tend to wake up with a sinus headache if I sleep with just one pillow. I don't think it's necessarially better for my neck.


----------



## sifu nick

I sleep with one but I think i'll try another under my legs since my knee acts up sometimes from an old injury.


----------



## Eldritch Knight

I sleep with one, firm pillow. Back at home I'd use two soft ones, but I find the single firm one to be better.


----------



## AaronLucia

I sleep with one under my head, and my free arm is usually wrapped around the other one.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Thanks for the replies guys (and gals). Which one is better for your neck though? Scientifically speaking, does anybody know?


Regards


----------



## bassplayer

I think its just a matter of keeping your vertabrae relatively lined up (schientifically schpeaking, of course!)  When I'm on my stomach or back I tend to use my ultra-veteran mooshed out flattened pillow, but if I'm on my side, I find its a little better to roll a little closer to my fiancee and utilize her slightly puffier pillow!


----------

